# New Richmond Ohio



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

A year ago today I found 17 on the 17th and 5 on April 12th.. I have flags still in place, but nothing so far, I’ve checked every day- I think we need 2 warm nights.


----------



## WX Bill (Apr 29, 2017)

Well as I’ve said during the last decade, April snow brings May showers. We have yet another week to get through the Upper Valley frost.


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Found 4 very small ones.. had to look for hours


----------



## Papa Beaver1963 (9 mo ago)

What county


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Clermount County hear New Richmond


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

So I live on10 acres that I have intensively searched for 15 years. The Morels I’ve found have always been in a small section,. Maybe 1/2 acre.. so I know where to look although I always look for new places (unsuccessfully so far) Last year I place flags whenever I found a morel (around 25 over 2 weeks my best) I’ve spent 2 hrs every day for the last 2 weeks, and have now found 8 that are flagged for the big hunt this weekend.. I think that here,. We need 2 warm days and things will really pop- which means we are just a week or 2 later than last year..


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Does anyone know if these two are different ? Grey vs yellow?


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Found 14 Saturday 23rd!


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

Cool! Looks good, we're supposed to have thunderstorms next week so I bet you that'll really make them pop up they say something about the thunder hitting the ground it does something to it I don't know but anyway good luck 🤞


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

Steve3 said:


> So I live on10 acres that I have intensively searched for 15 years. The Morels I’ve found have always been in a small section,. Maybe 1/2 acre.. so I know where to look although I always look for new places (unsuccessfully so far) Last year I place flags whenever I found a morel (around 25 over 2 weeks my best) I’ve spent 2 hrs every day for the last 2 weeks, and have now found 8 that are flagged for the big hunt this weekend.. I think that here,. We need 2 warm days and things will really pop- which means we are just a week or 2 later than last year..
> View attachment 42007
> 
> View attachment 42008


Boy you have a lot of land to look for the mushrooms my parents live on 21 acres in the country I've not been back there I don't know why but I'm going to try it this year but from what my sister said cuz she had pictures it's pretty wet like marshy wet I don't know but anyhow there's trees I'm going to try it good walk of nothing else.


----------

